# Airborne joins the forum



## Airborne (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm Airborne. I am pleased to join your forum.
At my first attempt with my V22 Ospreys on board the USS Wasp, I have had a bit of difficulty with the size of attachments with your format. I will get this right.
Hope you find them of interest anyway.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Airborne, Welcome to the most interesting forum on the WWW.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Airborne.... welcome to the forum. You and mkloby will get along just fine.
He just got his USMC wings, and he's headed for Osprey training. He'll be
on to welcome you himself....

Charles


----------



## Airborne (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice one guys thanks.
Wish I could get my signature pic to work now.
It just won't upload from file no matter how small. Other forums have this quirk and I can never understand why that upload facility isn't repaired on the board if it isn't working.
I guess there must be a valad reason because on more than half the forums I have seen, it doesn't work.
Some formats you can just instantly add a pic from file no trouble.
Can never work out how to do that photobucket URL stuff.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

Airborne: Send a PM (personal message) to Lesofprimus. He'll help you

Charles




Airborne said:


> Nice one guys thanks.
> Wish I could get my signature pic to work now.
> It just won't upload from file no matter how small. Other forums have this quirk and I can never understand why that upload facility isn't repaired on the board if it isn't working.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Good one Ccheese and Njaco. Nice to be here in a good forum at last.
I've been in the wilderness for awhile.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Eagle. Great place to be.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 8, 2007)

hey mate welcome, 

where in aus do you reside?


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

G'day Heinz mate. Perth.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2007)

Airborne, if u cant upload the pic here, send me the url of the picture and I'll see what I can do with it....

Theres always a way....


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

It's just a file pic Les. I put it on 'Off Topic' like you said.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Gnomey. Over 10000 posts mate? Awsome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

I went ahead and added your siggy for you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Greetings Airborne....


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

How ya goin' Lucky?

Hey Eagle. Thanks for doing that.
Just the right size I think.


----------



## v2 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome from Poland Airborne!


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks V2. My wife is of Polish decent mate.
Their name was Von Paleski. From Liepzig when it was Polish before WW1

I've been to Cracow.
I went to see Auschwitz.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Airborne. I'm sure you and mkloby will get along fine. Welcome aboard, mate.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice one Bf.109
Pretty neat set up isn't it mate? I've been to some crappy forums at times.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site Airborne from sunny South Oz.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

We come from a land down under. Where women throw and men chunder. Ripper tune mate.


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Thanks V2. My wife is of Polish decent mate.
> Their name was Von Paleski. From Liepzig when it was Polish before WW1
> 
> I've been to Cracow.
> I went to see Auschwitz.



Great. Greetings for your wife!


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks V2.
Thought I'd just add something here that might be of interest to some.
Back in '40 when my wife's father joined the army, they wouldnt let him or any one else with a Von name, put Von in front of his name in his pay book .
They said it was for his own protection, as during the 1st World War the Germans shot such soldiers in the allied armies as traitors if they were taken prisoner.
It wasn't until after the war that he assumed his full name again.


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Interesting story Airborne.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey welcome airborne. Haven't been around too much lately - in the process of moving still to a new base.

Loved your post of MV-22Bs. Awesome birds. Can't wait to start flying them!


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

Ripper mkloby. I have a big set of prints on file showing air refueling of the MV-22 in flight.
I will rat them out and put them up for you.
Here is one shot I have to go on with.
Good luck with your posting.

In the meantime it's Sunday morning here in Oz and I'm off to church with my wife.
I got some stuff to attend to when I am home later.
I will be resigning from the forum today. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2007)

> I will be resigning from the forum today.


Awwww, wittle boy got his wittle feelings hurt???


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2007)

Resigning? More like banned for being a jerk.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

What did I miss now then...??? Plodding along Airborne, plodding along...how's yourself mate?


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Airborne! Welcome to the community. Its nice to have you here.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2007)

too late mate, he's gone!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

lastwarrior said:


> Hi Airborne! Welcome to the community. Its nice to have you here.





Oh man!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

woah I didn't pick that happening


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 13, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> What did I miss now then...??? Plodding along Airborne, plodding along...how's yourself mate?



Don't feel like the Long Stranger there mate, I didn't see squat either.


----------

